

Welcome to Earth View - rolux
https://earthview.withgoogle.com

======
rolux
Didn't find the "Download All" option... but this should do:

    
    
        import json
        import os
        import re
        import requests
    
        url = 'https://earthview.withgoogle.com/%s'
    
        def get_data(slug=None):
            if not slug:
                html = read_url(url % '')
                slug = re.search('href="/(.*?)">Explore</a>', html).group(1)
            html = read_url(url % slug)
            data = json.loads(
                re.search('data-photo="(.*?)"', html).group(1).replace('&#34;', '"')
            )
            write_json('../json/%s.json' % slug, data)
            jpg = read_url(data['photoUrl'], binary=True)
            write_image('../jpg/%s.jpg' % slug, jpg)
            get_data(data['nextUrl'][1:])
    
        def read_url(url, binary=False):
            print('reading', url)
            r = requests.get(url)
            return r.content if binary else r.text
    
        def write_image(path, data):
            if not os.path.exists(path):
                print('writing', path)
                with open(path, 'wb') as f:
                    f.write(data)
    
        def write_json(path, data):
            if not os.path.exists(path):
                print('writing', path)
                with open(path, 'w') as f:
                    f.write(json.dumps(data, indent=4, sort_keys=True))
    
        if __name__ == '__main__':
            get_data()

